

Man shoots computer in Colorado Springs - ptype
http://gazette.com/man-kills-computer-in-colorado-springs-alley-gets-revenge-he-wanted-and-a-citation/article/1550042

======
DerekL
“A Child And His Lawnmower”
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frgENbP1lYY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frgENbP1lYY)

